# حوار نحو الوصول الى موسوعة فنية فعلية , , , للبنود وافضل اساليب تنفيذها



## م اشرف الكرم (23 مايو 2008)

الاخوة الكرام جميعا

وبعد ان استفدنا بتلك الملفات الاكثر من مفيدة
عن موضوع طرق التنفيذ للاعمال واسلوبها
بالموضوع الاكثر من مفيد بعنوان:
Method Statement

بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t82214.html

والتي نشكر كل من اضاف بالموضوع هناك 
وبالاخص 
الاخ محمد الطبلاوي
والاخت نورا

الان
كيف يمكننا هنا ان نتعاون لتطوير تلك الملفات
لنصل في النهاية الى 
ملفات تحتوي على التالي في كل بند من بنود التنفيذ التي نتعامل معها 

1- المواد وتصنيفها وانواعها وهي التي تدخل في كل بند
2- الادوات المستخدمة لكل بند وتوضيح الاستخدام الامثل
3- التوصيف الفني لمن يتعاملون في البند
4- سكتشات موضحة لتلك النظم التنفيذية ومعلوماتها 
5- اساليب تدريب فرق العمل لدينا سواءا مشرفين او مهندسين وحتى العمال على تلك البنود

؟
؟


لان هناك بعدا اراه مهما 
وهو
انه على اهمية تلك الطرق التي نحتفظ بها وتفيدنا 
على قدر عدم استفادة الطبقات العاملة بالمشاريع والمتعاملة مع الخامات والتنفيذ بها

فالكل يعتمد على خبرة المشرف والمهندس وايضا خبرة العامل 
دون اللجوء بصدق
الى 

الاتقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان

وهو الخلق الاسلامي الذي حثنا عليه الاسلام

والاتقان لن يأتي الا اذا وصلنا الى معلومة عن طرق واساليب واضحة في نظام (Systems)
ننقل بها المعلومة وندرب العمالة عليها للرقي بمقدرتهم وفنيتهم

اعتقد ان هناك نظم الايزو 
التي تحدد اوراق (Papers)
فورمات تشكل نظام نقل المعلومة من اعلى الى الاقل في الهيكل الوظيفي الفني
لكن
يظل العمل بها اوراق تروح وتجيء ويحصل بها البعض على شهادة الايزو 
دون الوصول الى ترقية الفنية العامة للعاملين 

حتى نصل الى الاتقان

هل يمكن ان نفتح حوارا
نستمع فيه الي افكاركم وما تواجهونه في المواقع التنفيذية 
خصوصا من حيث ضبط جودة العمل ( اتقان العمل )

وقد نصل بهذا الحوارالى اضافة موسوعة فنية عن بنود التنفيذ 
بها كل ما يخص بنود التنفيذ من معدات وادوات وخامات داخلة بالبند وتحديد مستويات العاملين بالبند
وبها نظام يضمن وصول الترقية الفنية للعاملين من مهندسين ومشرفين وعمال 

بحيث يرجع اليها كل من يريد ان ينفذ فعليا 
منشأ متقنا وهو الذي عبارة عن بنود تنفيذ

ارجو هذا

وارجو ان استمع الى اضافاتكم 
التي دائما تثرينا بكل اضافة وكل مفيد

دمتم بكل خير

*​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم

فكره اكثر من رائعه وموضوع فعلا يحتاج الحوار الذي سيوصلنا الى نتائج باهره ..

للاسف ليس لدي متسع من الوقت حاليا للمشاركة بفعالية ولكن ادعوا الجميع بالتركيز على مثل هذه المواضيع لفائدتها الكبيره

وبالتوفيق


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 مايو 2008)

اشكر كلماتك الدافعة لنا دوما اخونا الفاضل ابو صالح

لكن
اتمنى ان يتشارك الاخوة جميعهم
في تلك الحوارات

كل منا يدلي بما يعلمه

حتى لو كان قليلا
فالهدف هو الوصول الى الالمام بالمعرفية الفنية
من خلال طرح من يعرفون حتى لو قليل
ومن خلال قراءة الاخرين لتلك المعرفة

ولن ننجح في اعمالنا كمجموع
الا بمفهوم فريق العمل الواحد
والذي يمكن ان نحققه من خلال النت 
بتمازج الافكار التي تعمل في شتى الاوطان المتباعدة
للوصول الى تطوير لجموع الزملاء المهندسين

مشكورا جدا اخونا ابو صالح 
على دفعك المستمر للسفينة 
وفي الاتجاه الصحيح​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 مايو 2008)

فكره رائعه أعتقد أننا لو بدأنا بطرح أحد المشاركات المميزة لصاحبها م / جمال السيد والتىقمت بطرحها بأسمه لنضيف عليها ونستكمل بنودها بدلا" من أن نبدء من الصفر والمشاركه فى المكتبه بأسم أسلوب ومواصفات أستلام الأعمال نكمل عليها تحليل بنود الأعمال الذى طرحته من قبل مع شرح مشروع بريمافيرا كامل والتجهيز له الجزء الثالث000 لا أريد أن أطيل عليك ولكننا أذا فتشنا فى موضوعات الزملاء فى الملتقى سنجد موسوعه فعلا" تحقق فكرتك يا عزيزى 000 الموضوع محتاج شوية مجهود للبحث عنها وأنا تحت أمرك فى المساعده أذا وافقت على الفكره


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم وزميلنا المعطاء م محمود حازم

اشكر لك اعجابك بالفكرة

ومازلت اتمنى على الجميع بطرح رؤاهم واضافاتهم
لكي تثري الفكرة 
بانتاج موسوعة بها الكثير من بنود الاعمال
لكي يتم الوصول اليها بشكل جماعي وليس بواسطة عضو او اثنين او ثلاثة

وعناصرها بالتأكيد موجودة في اماكن كثيرة
وتوجد موسوعات مثل موسوعة البقري وغيرها
لكن ما يمكن ان نضيفه من خلال خبراتنا الطويلة في التنفيذ
لهو شيء يضيف الى المجال 
ويعد اضافة الى الحياة بشكل ما.

حلمي بان ننجح في عمل تلك الموسوعة
باسلوب فريق العمل

ترى هل يمكن ان يكون ؟

؟


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 يونيو 2008)

أستكمال" للتفاعل مع هذه الفكره الجميله لى سؤال ؟ هل سيتم عمل تماذج معينه كصفحات للموسوعه أم كيف سيتم أدارج المعلومات التى قد يشارك بها الزملاء ولكننى حتى الآن لم أقرأ أى مشاركه من أى زميل وكأننا نؤذن فى مالطه رغم أن الموضوع فى غاية الأهميه ---- أستكمل النقاش معك يا عزيزى فى أننى أريد أن أتفق معك على أسلوب عمل الموسوعه من ناحية الترتيب وفهرس الموضوعات مثال ذلك :-
1- مواصفات بنود الأعمال 
2- تحليل بنود الأعمال 
3- طرق القياس و الأستلام لبنود الأعمال 
4- معدلات الأنتاج لبنود الأعمال 
5- مقتطفات من تجارب وخبرات المهندسين فى حل مشاكل وأختيار بدائل قد تفيد المطلع على الموسوعه
6- نبذه عن مشاريع الأعضاء ذات الطبيعه الخاصه 
7-ممكن أيضا" أن تشمل الموسوعه بعض نماذج للمستندات التى تستخدم فى المشاريع 
ويمكننا أن نقسمها الى تخصصات ( مدنيه - معماريه - كهرباء - صحى - تكييف ----- الخ ) ونضمن كل تخصص كل ما يخصه من من البنود الموضحه بعاليه .
أرجو الا أكون قد أطلت عليك ....... والخلاصه كبدايه وحتى لا يتحول الموضوع لمجرد أضافه كتب أو ملفات يستحسن تصميم قوالب فارغه ويتم طرحها فى الملتقى والزميل الذى سيشارك يستعين بها فى كتابة بحثه أو حتى لو أن هناك روابط أو عناوين لمواقع يمكن أدارجها خلال هذه النماذج


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (2 يونيو 2008)

*رائع انت يا استاذنا الفياض*

الاخ الغالي والزميل العزيز م محمود حازم عياد

حقيقة
اجدك في كل ركن تدفع كل من حولك الى الامام

وها انت تضع لبنات واضحة المعالم لتلك الموسوعة
التي طالما تمنيت ان تكون 
وان تترعرع من تكامل فريق عمل في اكثر من بلد ومن اكثر من جهة

استاذنا الغالي
فكرة القوالب والفورمات فكرة عملية ورائعة
وتحث من يريد الاضافة الى ان يمسك بطرف الخيط ويضيف 

احييك كل التحية

واحول الحوار الى زملائنا الاعزاء
في ان يقدموا اطروحاتهم ورؤاهم وافكارهم
في كيفية خروج تلك الموسوعة لتكون منا جميعا والينا جميعا

وواثق كل الثقة في ان العقول المعطاءة في امتنا لاتزال ولن 

اشكرك كل الشكر

وادعو الجميع الى طرح الافكار والتعاصف الذهني المطلوب​


----------



## جمال السيد (16 يوليو 2008)

هذه فكرة غاية في الأهمية وجزاكم الله خيرا على تبني هذا الأمر العظيم الذي أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم اللقاء وأن ينفع بكم الأمة كلها 000وأؤكد على ترتيب الأخ الحبيب والمميز محمود حازم عياد فهو ترتيب منطقي جدا وأتمنى أن يكون دليل مهندس التنفيذ بداية للنقاش والإكمال والإضافة سواء بالتفاصيل والصور والجداول وخلافه كما أتمنى ربط كل هذه المعلومات والتفاصيل بالأكواد العالمية والمحلية وتوضيح ذلك بالموسوعة 000والله معكم يحفظكم ويرعاكم ونسأله التوفيق والتيسير لما فيه الخير للجميع وشكرا للأخ الحبيب المميز نهر النيل على هذه الروح الوثابة والعظيمة جزاه الله خيرا وحفظ الله هذا الموقع العظيم المرجع الكبير لكل المهندسين العرب المحترمين


----------



## Jamal (16 يوليو 2008)

موضوع مميز


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

فكرة جميلة


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## virtualknight (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله بجهودكم وجزاكم عنها كل خير.


----------



## najeebali (26 مايو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا 

وسيكون من المواضييع المميزة


----------



## arch_hamada (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​​​


----------



## mohammedsharaby (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*فكرة جميلة*​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الفكرة للاصدقاء بالمنتدي وتبحث عن دعم بالمشاركة الفعالة......


----------



## aamosa (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لكم... موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 أكتوبر 2011)

ترى 

بعد ان تم طرح تلك الامنية في:
23-05-2008, 10:18 pm 

اي منذ اكثر من ثلاث سنوات الان

ياترى ما هي اراءكم ؟



هل يمكن ان نقيم الفكرة

- هل هي صعبة بحيث لا يمكن تحقيقها ؟
- هل تحتاج الى تنظيم و ترتيب من فريق عمل يتولى مسئولية الاعداد لها ؟
- هل هي كبيرة جدا بحيث اننا لن ننتهي منها كعمل جماعي " فريق عمل " , و تحتاج لتركيز فردي ؟
- هل نحن كمهندسين مشغولون اكثر من اللازم بحيث لا نجد وقتا للعطاء في العمل العام التطوعي لامتنا و اوطاننا و زملائنا ؟؟


لا ادري

لكن
انا واقعي النظرة للامكانات
لكنني
متفائل للغاية من حيث ان كل احلامنا يمكن لها ان تُنفذ يوما ما


----------



## sayedahmed330 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

يلا نشد الهمة مع بعض كلنا


----------



## eng_3ed (1 يناير 2012)

انا على استعداد للمشاركه فى مجموعة العمل


----------



## asalim2009 (20 أغسطس 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

هناك فرق بين method statement و construction methodology فى أعمال التنفيذ لذا
يرجى التوضيح 

تحياتى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 يوليو 2014)

كان حلما
و لن يزل

و يبدو انه يحتاج تركيزا اكثر
و قد لا يسعفنا الوقت الان
الا انه سيأتي اليوم الذي فيه نستطيع بدئه و لا شك


----------



## wael kasem (3 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 فبراير 2015)

كل احلامنا يمكن لها ان تُنفذ يوما ما.....

كلمة لأخي العزيز مهندس أشرف الكرم أثارت في نفسي شجوناً،،،،
فما زال الحلم رهن الاحتجاز ولم ير النور.... يحزنني أن نمتلك أفكار عظيمة ولا تستطيع هذه الأفكار التحليق في سماء الممكن والواقع....
تحياتي ودعائي بالتوفيق،،،،،


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 فبراير 2015)

اخي الكريم م. عمر الفاروق

الشباب هو الامل

فهل نطمع في ان يتقدم مجموعة من الشباب المهندسين العاملين بالمجال
و التقدم بخطوة بناءة نحو تحقيق هدف هذا الموضوع

آمل ذلك, , و اثق في انهم سيقومون بذلك و لا شك

فهم النبراس و الامل


----------



## رمزة الزبير (21 فبراير 2015)

أخي الكريم أشرف الكرم..

لنبدأ وسوف ننجح ..فقط عليك إيضاح رؤيتك للموسوعة وأنا بخبرتي المتواضعة ساساهم معكم.


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 فبراير 2015)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> أخي الكريم أشرف الكرم..
> 
> لنبدأ وسوف ننجح ..فقط عليك إيضاح رؤيتك للموسوعة وأنا بخبرتي المتواضعة ساساهم معكم.




الاخت الكريمة المشرفة زمرة الزبير

اشكر لك همتك في انجاز ما يفيد الجميع

و لقد طرحت بعض الافكار في اول صفحة للموضوع
يمكنكم الرجوع اليها

و هي كالتالي:




الاخوة الكرام جميعا

وبعد ان استفدنا بتلك الملفات الاكثر من مفيدة
عن موضوع طرق التنفيذ للاعمال واسلوبها
بالموضوع الاكثر من مفيد بعنوان:
Method Statement

بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t82214.html

والتي نشكر كل من اضاف بالموضوع هناك 
وبالاخص 
الاخ محمد الطبلاوي
والاخت نورا

الان
كيف يمكننا هنا ان نتعاون لتطوير تلك الملفات
لنصل في النهاية الى 
ملفات تحتوي على التالي في كل بند من بنود التنفيذ التي نتعامل معها 

1- المواد وتصنيفها وانواعها وهي التي تدخل في كل بند
2- الادوات المستخدمة لكل بند وتوضيح الاستخدام الامثل
3- التوصيف الفني لمن يتعاملون في البند
4- سكتشات موضحة لتلك النظم التنفيذية ومعلوماتها 
5- اساليب تدريب فرق العمل لدينا سواءا مشرفين او مهندسين وحتى العمال على تلك البنود

؟
؟


لان هناك بعدا اراه مهما 
وهو
انه على اهمية تلك الطرق التي نحتفظ بها وتفيدنا 
على قدر عدم استفادة الطبقات العاملة بالمشاريع والمتعاملة مع الخامات والتنفيذ بها

فالكل يعتمد على خبرة المشرف والمهندس وايضا خبرة العامل 
دون اللجوء بصدق
الى 

الاتقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان

وهو الخلق الاسلامي الذي حثنا عليه الاسلام

والاتقان لن يأتي الا اذا وصلنا الى معلومة عن طرق واساليب واضحة في نظام (Systems)
ننقل بها المعلومة وندرب العمالة عليها للرقي بمقدرتهم وفنيتهم

اعتقد ان هناك نظم الايزو 
التي تحدد اوراق (Papers)
فورمات تشكل نظام نقل المعلومة من اعلى الى الاقل في الهيكل الوظيفي الفني
لكن
يظل العمل بها اوراق تروح وتجيء ويحصل بها البعض على شهادة الايزو 
دون الوصول الى ترقية الفنية العامة للعاملين 

حتى نصل الى الاتقان

هل يمكن ان نفتح حوارا
نستمع فيه الي افكاركم وما تواجهونه في المواقع التنفيذية 
خصوصا من حيث ضبط جودة العمل ( اتقان العمل )

وقد نصل بهذا الحوارالى اضافة موسوعة فنية عن بنود التنفيذ 
بها كل ما يخص بنود التنفيذ من معدات وادوات وخامات داخلة بالبند وتحديد مستويات العاملين بالبند
وبها نظام يضمن وصول الترقية الفنية للعاملين من مهندسين ومشرفين وعمال 

بحيث يرجع اليها كل من يريد ان ينفذ فعليا 
منشأ متقنا وهو الذي عبارة عن بنود تنفيذ

ارجو هذا

وارجو ان استمع الى اضافاتكم 
التي دائما تثرينا بكل اضافة وكل مفيد

دمتم بكل خير

*

0 Not allowed!


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 فبراير 2015)

أخي الكريم أشرف الكرم:

أنا قرأت كل ماهو مكتوب من قبل ولكن ماهي المشاريع المستهدفة هل مشاريع إنشاء المباني فقط أو كل المشاريع؟


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 فبراير 2015)

كنت اصبو الى بنود تنفيذ المشاريع الإنشائية
لكنني لا اريد ان احتكر الرأي

و اتمنى ان يقود الموضوع احد الشباب الطموحين مثل حضرتك م. رمزة الزبير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (5 أبريل 2015)

أخي اشرف ...شكرا لك ولاختنا المهندسة رمزة..


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 أبريل 2015)

هناك من سبق لمحاولة إنشاء موسوعة فنية على الأقل في مجال الهندسة المدنية.
الرابط التالي:
http://www.slideshare.net/hanyalnaggar/ss-41906973?related=1
​*الموسوعة الهندسية*
​


----------

